# Keith Merrow- "Awaken the Stone King" album available.



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a new album available on my website for anyone who's interested. Thanks! 

Keith Merrow - Keith's Website for Technical Instrumental Metal Music - Downloads





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

Purchased.



EDIT:
I may be the first purchaser of this album. 

Good choice Keith, making it for purchase. 

EDIT2:
Holy fuck. This is very, very good. Buy it now.


----------



## DVRP (Dec 31, 2010)

Ill have to get this tomorrow! STOKEDDDDD


----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

Get it naoooo!  I actually paused Doctor Who for this. DOCTOR WHO!


----------



## TheWreck (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice! Thanks Man!


----------



## ThePinealGland (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome. Can't wait to check out the new songs and the Loomis solo.

What's with that review of The Arrival at the bottom of the downloads page? Did you post that there? It's a really, really bad review. The guy has no clue what he's talking about and sounds like a moron.


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 31, 2010)

Purchased. Thanks for the new tunes dude. Can't wait to get all the way through this!

Just a random thought but you really are very humble for how awesome you are.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

^

Oh, and the Loomis solo? Fuck!

I'm feeling a real Opeth influence in this release Keith.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> Purchased. Thanks for the new tunes dude. Can't wait to get all the way through this!
> 
> Just a random thought but you really are very humble for how awesome you are.



Hehe, thanks man. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 31, 2010)

Make this into a album I can hold in my hand!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

^Burn it.


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 31, 2010)

Dude this People of the Bog is fucking crazy, holy shit....


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 31, 2010)

I hate burning things. I want a solid copy with artwork.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 31, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I hate burning things. I want a solid copy with artwork.



This. If the previous ones were in CD format I'd already have them


----------



## Guitarman700 (Dec 31, 2010)

Braving the dunes is the best thing EVER.


----------



## malphas (Dec 31, 2010)

Downloaded and thoroughly enjoying! 

F'ing epic.


----------



## King Ian (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes yes yes yes. Absolutely sick. Even better than I expected. Great work Keith!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 31, 2010)

Purchased, downloading now


----------



## Remission (Jan 1, 2011)

Purchased


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 1, 2011)

That cover art is the shit.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 1, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Get it naoooo!  I actually paused Doctor Who for this. DOCTOR WHO!




Doctor Who! im watching right now. i love the good Doctor. cant wait for the new season. Amy is by far my fav companion, though Donna was very cool.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 1, 2011)

Great job Keith! Cover looks sick and from what I previewed, it sounds amazing \m/ I will be listening to it tomorrow. Glad I was able to purchase this album, I will purchase any album you make.

By the way...what track(s) did you use your septor on? Im just curious since I thought you'd be using all BRJ guitars


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 1, 2011)

purchased. will listen asap. watching a movie but im waiting anxiously.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 1, 2011)

just finished the first track. fucking awesome.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 1, 2011)

Fuuck I wish it was on itunes so I can actually use my itunes gift cards i got! I'll have to purchase tomorrow.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 1, 2011)

vhmetalx said:


> Fuuck I wish it was on itunes so I can actually use my itunes gift cards i got! I'll have to purchase tomorrow.



I know what you mean, I got a gift card for christmas and now I'm 50 cents off an album 

If we could get the album on iTunes I'd pick it up ASAP


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm going to have to give another request for iTunes, I might buy it with paypal, but iTunes is just so much easier.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm broke at the moment so I just downloaded The Arrival off his site for now. Pillars of Creation is a sick tune!


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new release Keith..Im sure it f'n SLAYS!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry, Keith. Even though it took me some 15 seconds to buy the album, Sami Raatikainen's only took 14, so you are not my insta-purchase speed winner - damn the internet, I say! 

Lovely stuff, as always.


----------



## phatfil (Jan 1, 2011)

purchased and played right away! great stuff Keith.


----------



## Double A (Jan 1, 2011)

I too wish that I could purchase a hard copy. Can't wait for my download email.


----------



## LoyK (Jan 1, 2011)

Listening to it right now, freakin´amazing stuff! I bought it in a sec, like the Radiance record from Sami=)
Who played the guitar solo on "The piscator"?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 1, 2011)

^Probably Keith.


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2011)

LoyK said:


> Listening to it right now, freakin´amazing stuff! I bought it in a sec, like the Radiance record from Sami=)
> Who played the guitar solo on "The piscator"?



Is that the tune Loomis played on?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 1, 2011)

No. He played on Heart of the Sea Nymph.


----------



## Double A (Jan 1, 2011)

God damn, this album is awesome. It is very nice to listen to all of Keith's albums back to back. You can really hear just how much his playing style has matured and developed in such an amazingly small amount of time. It also inspires the shit out of me.


----------



## LoyK (Jan 1, 2011)

The Armada said:


> No. He played on Heart of the Sea Nymph.



Ah ok, I thought maybe he played both solos, because the on in "The Piscator" is just amazing, good job Keith!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just bought it, can't wait to rock out! I'm in Southern VA right now visiting my brother and his newborn baby, going to be a long ride back up to PA but new tunes always make long trips more fun! Thanks Keith!


----------



## kmanick (Jan 1, 2011)

Purchased without even listening.
I know I'm going to dig it!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 1, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Just bought it, can't wait to rock out! I'm in Southern VA right now visiting my brother and his newborn baby, going to be a long ride back up to PA but new tunes always make long trips more fun! Thanks Keith!



Wait till you hear what he did to Stone King.  

Going down in my music history books.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 1, 2011)

*HOLY JESUS CHRIST*​ Do me a favor, please, and release a hardcopy! I've listened to the samples, and downloading your free albums, and all I can say is this:
_"Why the hell haven't I heard of this before?!"_​I'm trying to collect epic music in hardcovers, and I just hate to own an album (EP's excluded) without "owning" it physically.​Just. Do. It. Now.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 1, 2011)

There is a looooot involved in releasing a hard copy, peopleeee. I've done it before and it SUCKS.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 1, 2011)

Double A said:


> God damn, this album is awesome. It is very nice to listen to all of Keith's albums back to back. You can really hear just how much his playing style has matured and developed in such an amazingly small amount of time. It also inspires the shit out of me.



I haven't purchased the album yet, but after just listening to the samples, I have to agree with you. I also feel that production-wise this is far superior to the other two. Guitars feel more focused and punchy now.


----------



## ra1der2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Always impressed with the sick riffs you come up with Keith, also equally impressed with your drum programming man, just wow... and graphics skillz to boot! Congrats


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, guys 

The album should be on iTunes in a couple days. I will look into physical copies. I just kind of have to gauge interest... I don't want a bunch of pretty drink coasters.  

Happy new year!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 1, 2011)

You too Keith! You've kicked it off well!


----------



## MABGuitar (Jan 1, 2011)

I will purchase this as soon as it becomes available on iTunes, I can't wait!

Your music is awesome, listening to it with a bunch of friends in a car is pretty fucking epic. I even got my girlfriend to listen to your music and she loves it as well!


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 1, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks, guys
> 
> The album should be on iTunes in a couple days. I will look into physical copies. I just kind of have to gauge interest... I don't want a bunch of pretty drink coasters.
> 
> Happy new year!



I would buy the album *again* if it meant having a hard copy


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 1, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks, guys
> 
> The album should be on iTunes in a couple days. I will look into physical copies. I just kind of have to gauge interest... I don't want a bunch of pretty drink coasters.
> 
> Happy new year!



Count me in for physical copies (of any of the three, for that matter). I just hate to pay for downloading MP3. If I buy an album I want it to be in WAV at least


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 1, 2011)

The Armada said:


> There is a looooot involved in releasing a hard copy, peopleeee. I've done it before and it SUCKS.



Seriously. It's a tremendous pain in the ass.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 1, 2011)

Just finished listening to this, great album, damn nice work Keith


----------



## sjdemartini (Jan 1, 2011)

Best Merrow album by far. Great stuff!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 1, 2011)

Can't wait to get this! Also can't wait for you to get the attention you deserve!!


----------



## dan_of_pants (Jan 1, 2011)

Downloading now. It's about time I paid for your awesome music...


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 1, 2011)

As soon as it hits iTunes, its mine. 
and merry new year to you too Keith!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 1, 2011)

vhmetalx said:


> As soon as it hits iTunes, its mine.
> and merry new year to you too Keith!



Should be on iTunes (and anywhere else you buy digital media) in a day or two. I submitted it today. Thanks dudes!!!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 1, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> Count me in for physical copies (of any of the three, for that matter). I just hate to pay for downloading MP3. If I buy an album I want it to be in WAV at least



I couldn't have said it better myself: paying for MP3s just feels bad. Like, I probably can't really hear the difference between an MP3 vs a WAV, but the audiophile within me likes to pretend that I can.

Also, I don't know about the logistics of the whole thing, but it would be really cool if you could do like a 3-disk set of all of your current works and sell it that way. Just the most recent album is fine, I just thought that would be cool and a way to get a bit of extra mileage from your old stuff if it wasn't going to cost the buyer much more.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 1, 2011)

Purchased. 

I also feel kinda ridiculous paying for MP3's. I will quite happily pay 2.5x the download cost to get it on a CD proper (which is often what ends up happening), so that I can also contribute to the local music store that is run by friends of mine. In fact, I bought Periphery's album both on Itunes and ordered it through my local brick-and-mortar store.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 1, 2011)

Downloading now...

Happy to have paid for ALL the music I have downloaded from your site. Will be listening to this in a moment and jamming it on the way to work tomorrow. btw I like how ez it is to make the purchase at your website, very well done in every way!

[slightly sorry for your blow up right when I was about to get drum programming lessons from you! ]

ps, um, I am going to be posting my refinished Loomis in a couple of days when the last coat of shell lac french polished dries and can be buffed. Make sure Jeff is not around any good carpet or rugs at your home ha, he may be sick when he sees what I have done to his sig 

Happy New Year  [let's see, Jeff Loomis is playing on your CD and Chris Adler is wanting to get together... Pinch yourself !!!]

Put on Amazon too please, if possible.
Listening now...I got happy feet haha and my parrot is doing the head bang lol. Hope you can get a band together and do live shows when family and school allow. Thanks again for the new medicine!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm with you guys on that. I don't like buying "data", either. I appreciate albums I can hold in my hand...artwork and all. The only real reason I even put it on iTunes is the fact that I get requests for it, everyday now. 

I'm just one guy though, and it's a rather big undertaking for me (doing everything myself) to get physical copies made. I will do it, one way or another. I mean, CDBaby is a good way to go, and their office is literally right down the street from me. But like I said earlier, I gotta see how much interest there is in that to determine how many I should have made. The paid downloads are also going to offset the cost, as well. It's kinda spendy to do. 

Thanks for all your support, guys. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just bought it, downloading now, love your' work. The art is amazing as well.


----------



## gulli05 (Jan 2, 2011)

I better get some money . . . where is my crowbar, I must visit the local bank?


----------



## Nonservium (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd pay for a real copy as well even though I bought the digital. You're a big inspiration to a lot of us here so the support is the least I think I could do. I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way.

Back on the topic of the album itself....all I can say is wow. It's fucking amazing. I sat down and did what another member suggested and listened to everything you've got up from start to finish and I can't even begin to put words to how much the playing and music has matured. Braving the Dunes and People of the Bog are stand out tracks for me, I can't seem to get enough of both. Also, "MerrodSound Nerd Cave" cracked me up lol.


----------



## matt397 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sooo so good. Oh and Heart of the sea nymph....


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 4, 2011)

Woah!, finally.

Paid for and now Im just waiting for the damn mail with the download details!

Yes, there it is!

Good choice on making it pay only. I believe I paid for your last on aswell (at least a little bit) even if it was downloadable for free.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 4, 2011)

i didnt expect you to name it after me  oh wait stone king, not stoned king 

love ya maing \m/


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

^


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 4, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm just one guy though, and it's a rather big undertaking for me (doing everything myself) to get physical copies made.



This is why we have wives and children.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 4, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> This is why we have wives and children.


 
thats why i have 5 children send your shit to jym's pressing company keith, only charge ya a vader  even hook every copy up with "custom" "crayon" artwork


----------



## julian (Jan 4, 2011)

Marcus said:


> I know what you mean, I got a gift card for christmas and now I'm 50 cents off an album
> 
> If we could get the album on iTunes I'd pick it up ASAP


 
I was reading one of his YouTube comments and he said that he already put it on iTunes but they have to process it and it will take like 48 hours. SOOOOO it should be up like today or tomorrow.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2011)

julian said:


> I was reading one of his YouTube comments and he said that he already put it on iTunes but they have to process it and it will take like 48 hours. SOOOOO it should be up like today or tomorrow.



Yeah Keith posted that to this thread as well 



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Should be on iTunes (and anywhere else you buy digital media) in a day or two. I submitted it today. Thanks dudes!!!



Keith Merrow = DIOBOLIC5150


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been on my couch the last 3 days, resting my leg to recover from it's injury, but I had to go buy an Itunes card just to get your album... That's how much I like your music


----------



## Xaios (Jan 4, 2011)

Solid album. I think my favorite thing on it is actually "Many A Fortnight."

Keith, you may or may not be aware, but if you google "keith merrow awaken the stone king," at least half of the results on the first page are illegal download links, and from the second page forward they pretty much ALL are. I don't know if there's anything you can do about it, but I figured it would be best to let you know.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 4, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Solid album. I think my favorite thing on it is actually "Many A Fortnight."
> 
> Keith, you may or may not be aware, but if you google "keith merrow awaken the stone king," at least half of the results on the first page are illegal download links, and from the second page forward they pretty much ALL are. I don't know if there's anything you can do about it, but I figured it would be best to let you know.


----------



## Opion (Jan 4, 2011)

Been listening to you since "Lonestar Transcend", Keith, and I have to say you've come quite a long way - without a shadow of a doubt I'm sure you must be overjoyed! Am gonna wait to buy it on iTunes when it becomes available. 
Also, love the cover man, nice departure from your earlier cover-arts. I think it fits the theme/vibe pretty well.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm sad, I thought it would be up on iTunes today, but its not 
Maybe i'm searching for something wrong or its under some other name?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 5, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Keith, you may or may not be aware, but if you google "keith merrow awaken the stone king," at least half of the results on the first page are illegal download links, and from the second page forward they pretty much ALL are. I don't know if there's anything you can do about it, but I figured it would be best to let you know.



I expected it to happen, but not at the rate that it has. 

It's being pirated at hundreds of websites now. I was told there are even a few that are SELLING it. There really is nothing I can do about it. It's never been about money for me, anyway. I was just hoping on getting back some of my own money that I spent while making the album. It was selling like hotcakes the first couple days, and today... just a handful 

That's just the nature of the beast. As shitty a feeling as it is, I just have to embrace it and look on the bright side. At least people took it seriously enough to want to steal it.  and I guess I can thank the pirate-blog douche bags for the free promo...if anyone even visits some of those sleazy Russian blogs. 

I had fun and put in some time on the album. I think honest people and other musicians will relate and have enough respect to purchase it. 

The bummer part is- I don't think there will be any physical copies made at this point. I can't cover the cost upfront.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 5, 2011)

vhmetalx said:


> I'm sad, I thought it would be up on iTunes today, but its not
> Maybe i'm searching for something wrong or its under some other name?



It's not up yet. I got an email about it earlier and they said it's probably going to be about a week. They must be busy or something. 

You can always google it and pick from one of the 7000 free downloads to tie you over. Haha.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 5, 2011)

keith, i bought it and love it. i drove down to the bay area on sunday and the 2 1/2 hour trip there was all keith merrow. all three albums back to back to back to back to back to back........ its all really good. i love it.


----------



## MABGuitar (Jan 5, 2011)

Haha, I respect your music too much to download for free when it was meant to be purchased, so I'll wait till it becomes available on iTunes though, witch I hope is soon.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 5, 2011)

purchased & downloading as i type!!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 5, 2011)

I would buy a physical copy of each of your albums if they were made available.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 5, 2011)

MABGuitar said:


> Haha, I respect your music too much to download for free when it was meant to be purchased, so I'll wait till it becomes available on iTunes though, witch I hope is soon.




This. It may be quite a while until I can get some $$$, but I will make it a point to pay for it.


----------



## Steve08 (Jan 5, 2011)

It's on iTunes now, just got it myself and am spinning it now... sounds very promising thus far!

Beheading the Manticore is a really kickarse title btw


----------



## cyril v (Jan 5, 2011)

Just bought it a sec ago and it'll be playing at my job all day tomorrow more than likely! Congrats on the third release man!


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2011)

Will be buying this weekend.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the support, dudes! I greatly appreciate it. 

It's up on iTunes now for those that wanted to get it off there- 

Awaken the Stone King by Merrow - Download Awaken the Stone King on iTunes


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 5, 2011)

Purchased!

and I wouldn't steal your music like that. You deserve the money.


----------



## Opion (Jan 5, 2011)

Just purchased off iTunes. Already know i'm about to love it


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 5, 2011)

aye, finally got it off itunes. I was making some sketches for a guitar build, sn they are sudenly looking quite evil... I love this music so much...


----------



## MJS (Jan 5, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> You can always google it and pick from one of the 7000 free downloads to tie you over. Haha.



 

Honestly, it's better to just roll with it like that, than to spend more time whining about the internet than making music. cough cough Metallica cough cough 

Plus, as nice as the money would be, it would almost be more of an insult if it didn't happen. Just look at all of the people putting out music that doesn't get downloaded even when it's free. 

The other bright side is that out of all of those hundreds of people giving it away... at least one of them had to buy it!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^There's no upside to piracy my friend.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^There's no upside to piracy my friend.



I think i would feel gutted if people stole my music in large quantities. I'd rather keep it free and my self esteem. 

Keith I've been jammin this shit everyday.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm not putting a lot of thought into how I feel about piracy of the album (or any music for that matter). I put an album on the internet. We all know how it works. Just gotta roll with it, because there's no fighting it. 

That being said- if you're broke, and can't afford (or don't want to pay) for the album... if you want it, get it at a blog or torrent site. Search "awaken the stone king free". Google populates about 261,000 results (0.12 seconds). I won't cry, I promise.  I do this because I like to write music and share it with people. There are a million other ways to make money, and selling music is at the bottom of that list for me.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 5, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not putting a lot of thought into how I feel about piracy of the album (or any music for that matter). I put an album on the internet. We all know how it works. Just gotta roll with it, because there's no fighting it.
> 
> That being said- if you're broke, and can't afford (or don't want to pay) for the album... if you want it, get it at a blog or torrent site. I won't cry, I promise.  I do this because I like to write music and share it with people. There are a million other ways to make money, and selling music is at the bottom of that list for me.



You Sir, Are a Gentleman and a Scholar.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 5, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not putting a lot of thought into how I feel about piracy of the album (or any music for that matter). I put an album on the internet. We all know how it works. Just gotta roll with it, because there's no fighting it.
> 
> That being said- if you're broke, and can't afford (or don't want to pay) for the album... if you want it, get it at a blog or torrent site. Search "awaken the stone king free". Google populates about 261,000 results (0.12 seconds). I won't cry, I promise.  I do this because I like to write music and share it with people. There are a million other ways to make money, and selling music is at the bottom of that list for me.





Just bought the new album and made a ddonation on top of that for the other two incredible albums.

Keith, you're an amazing musician and a real stand-up guy on top of all that. If you're ever around Kentucky, drop by and I'll gladly buy you a beer or two. I may even let you strum a tune on my Agile 727. lol.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 5, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> That's just the nature of the beast. As shitty a feeling as it is, I just have to embrace it and look on the bright side. At least people took it seriously enough to want to steal it.



That actually is a pretty good sign. I mean, it isn't good that people are stealing your music, but there are a lot of people who would love for others to care enough to pirate their music.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 6, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not putting a lot of thought into how I feel about piracy of the album (or any music for that matter). I put an album on the internet. We all know how it works. Just gotta roll with it, because there's no fighting it.
> 
> That being said- if you're broke, and can't afford (or don't want to pay) for the album... if you want it, get it at a blog or torrent site. Search "awaken the stone king free". Google populates about 261,000 results (0.12 seconds). I won't cry, I promise.  I do this because I like to write music and share it with people. There are a million other ways to make money, and selling music is at the bottom of that list for me.



i could probably very easily find this out by looking for the info, but do you teach keith? and if so(or if not) have you thought of doing a dvd? i for one would buy it.


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^There's no upside to piracy my friend.



There's also no chance of stopping it and that will never change, which makes whining about it pointless.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Just gotta roll with it, because there's no fighting it.







DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> That being said- if you're broke, and can't afford (or don't want to pay) for the album... if you want it, get it at a blog or torrent site. Search "awaken the stone king free". Google populates about 261,000 results (0.12 seconds). I won't cry, I promise.


 
Now you're going to get flooded with refund requests from the poor people that already bought it. 

I think I'd almost rather give it away with donations encouraged, since the people that buy it are probably the ones that would donate anyway. Plus, by taking the piracy sites out of the loop, it lets you keep better track of how many people are downloading & listening to your stuff.

I think the best ways to sell it & cut back on piracy would be the physical discs for people that want to buy something real... or go all out with some clever package deals like Josh Freese. Or just recoup some of it through merchandising, since people can't download shit like sweatshirts, hats, etc... from torrent sites.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 6, 2011)

MJS said:


> I think I'd almost rather give it away with donations encouraged, since the people that buy it are probably the ones that would donate anyway. Plus, by taking the piracy sites out of the loop, it lets you keep better track of how many people are downloading & listening to your stuff.



I just got a cute idea from this: is there a way to generate revenue with something like ads attached to the downloads? Could you do something like have the users see some ads after they click the download button before their download starts? I know websites can tell when users are blocking ads to some extent, so if they are blocking, you could have the website tell them that they don't get access to the album unless they temporarily disable their blocking software. That way you can keep the rest of your website clean looking and still generate revenue off of the albums that you give away for free. That all seems like it could be a lot of hassle with minimal payoff, however. I don't know how much people make off of ads, so I'm not sure if it would be anywhere near what you were able to make just normally selling albums.

I don't know if that's an idea that interests you, just a thought~


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2011)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> I just got a cute idea from this: is there a way to generate revenue with something like ads attached to the downloads? Could you do something like have the users see some ads after they click the download button before their download starts? I know websites can tell when users are blocking ads to some extent, so if they are blocking, you could have the website tell them that they don't get access to the album unless they temporarily disable their blocking software. That way you can keep the rest of your website clean looking and still generate revenue off of the albums that you give away for free. That all seems like it could be a lot of hassle with minimal payoff, however. I don't know how much people make off of ads, so I'm not sure if it would be anywhere near what you were able to make just normally selling albums.
> 
> I don't know if that's an idea that interests you, just a thought~



You can always put ads on a download page--but it's better to fool the ad-blockers if anything, rather than put up those rejection pages. Most people aren't going to disable it--and the few that do aren't going to click on or buy whatever the ad is. 

You can also tie a Google Adsense account to your Youtube account and run ads on the videos like a lot of people do.

Plenty of things you can do, but the bulk of the money will probably still come from those that just want to pay/donate for the downloads or purchase physical CDs, merchandise, etc...

Then there's always touring.


----------



## Abiogenesis (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm extremely impressed by Keith's new album.

This is not Djent, Tech, Prog, whatever. This is how Metal should be in 2011.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 6, 2011)

MJS said:


> You can also tie a Google Adsense account to your Youtube account and run ads on the videos like a lot of people do.



He tried that already and it made people in some counties unable to see his videos so he decided to take off the ads. I think he mentioned how much he was making off of the ads and, if I remember correctly, it was decent money: respectably, he decided to remove the ads anyway.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2011)

*Guys could we keep the thread about the album / music? Kthx*


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 6, 2011)

Just purchased it, LOVE IT! People Of The Bog is my favorite so far i would have to say


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 6, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> i could probably very easily find this out by looking for the info, but do you teach keith? and if so(or if not) have you thought of doing a dvd? i for one would buy it.



I do give lessons in person and over Skype. I don't have any openings at the moment to take on more. I like the DVD idea, but that would be a lot of work. We'll see what the future brings.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 6, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I do give lessons in person and over Skype. I don't have any openings at the moment to take on more. I like the DVD idea, but that would be a lot of work. We'll see what the future brings.



seriously. i have been playing for a long time and only started taking it seriously a few months ago. i am in the market for a good dvd or two because i work full time during the day, go to school full time 4 nights aweek and have a girlfriend that lives across town. i dont have time or extra money for in person lessons as much as i wish i could take them. i would buy a dvd from you in about 2 seconds as your playing incorperates everything i want to do. its thrash/death/prog/djent/tech all rolled into one with no unneeded bullshit. 


anyway, i love the cd. all of the cds.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 6, 2011)

Purchased the cd yesterday and I love it, well done Keith.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 6, 2011)

Abiogenesis said:


> I'm extremely impressed by Keith's new album.
> 
> This is not Djent, Tech, Prog, whatever. This is how Metal should be in 2011.






EDIT:


I gotta say, Heart of the Sea Nymph is a fantastic fucking song. I just love it to death. Then how it goes into The Piscator is flawless. And The Piscator is another brilliant song. Those two are probably my two fav songs on this album. 

Those two songs alone are worth $10.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 7, 2011)

vhmetalx said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> I gotta say, Heart of the Sea Nymph is a fantastic fucking song. I just love it to death. Then how it goes into The Piscator is flawless. And The Piscator is another brilliant song. Those two are probably my two fav songs on this album.
> ...



Agreed. Tracks 2 and 3 are awesome. I've only heard the first half of the album so far, but Heart of The Sea Nymph & The Piscator stood out to me. Seems overall much more polished than the old stuff. very cool. I hope somebody tabs out these new songs soon.


----------



## SamSam (Jan 7, 2011)

Bought the album off iTunes yesterday. Loving it so far!  loved all your work so far. You never disappoint!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 7, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> I hope somebody tabs out these new songs soon.



Bug Lobee on the forum, haha. He tabbed pretty much every song I put on the internet. 

Thanks for the kind words and support guys, means a lot to me.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 7, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Bug Lobee on the forum, haha. He tabbed pretty much every song I put on the internet.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and support guys, means a lot to me.



Do you use tabs yourself, Keith? Whenever you learn other people's songs, I mean... or do you learn by ear?

Just curious. I like tabs and use them sometimes for learning songs, but I suck at tabbing out riffs I can come up with in just a few seconds while actually playing guitar... i'm horribly slow at tabbing. haha.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 7, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> Do you use tabs yourself, Keith? Whenever you learn other people's songs, I mean... or do you learn by ear?
> 
> Just curious. I like tabs and use them sometimes for learning songs, but I suck at tabbing out riffs I can come up with in just a few seconds while actually playing guitar... i'm horribly slow at it. haha.



I don't have the patience to write or read tabs. 

I rarely play other people's stuff for some reason, but when I do, I just figure it out by ear.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, on itunes now, cool! I have to put a gift card in tomorrow and I'll DL it then. It's so cool and weeeeird to type "merrow" in and see you right above Eminem! The real deal now! I told my wife, "Check this out - this is this guy on that guitar forum I'm on and now he has an album on itunes!!" (And of course she's like, "Oh yeah?" in a "meh..." voice. )

Anyway, you know I love your stuff, and mucho congratulations on a great year for you and your music!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, on itunes now, cool! I have to put a gift card in tomorrow and I'll DL it then. It's so cool and weeeeird to type "merrow" in and see you right above Eminem! The real deal now! I told my wife, "Check this out - this is this guy on that guitar forum I'm on and now he has an album on itunes!!" (And of course she's like, "Oh yeah?" in a "meh..." voice. )
> 
> Anyway, you know I love your stuff, and mucho congratulations on a great year for you and your music!



Haha, thanks man. You know it only costs like $40 to put music on iTunes? Anyone can do it, nothing major about it. Looks rad though


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 7, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Haha, thanks man. You know it only costs like $40 to put music on iTunes? Anyone can do it, nothing major about it. Looks rad though



let's all spam itunes for $40 then!!!!!


----------



## getaway_fromme (Jan 7, 2011)

dude Braving the Dunes is awesome.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 7, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I do give lessons in person and over Skype. I don't have any openings at the moment to take on more. I like the DVD idea, but that would be a lot of work. We'll see what the future brings.



A DVD would be fucking great. Considering the hundreds of shredding DVDs out there, an instructional DVD focused on heavy riffing and songwriting would be awesome.


----------



## koolaider (Jan 8, 2011)

omg i need this!!


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 8, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> A DVD would be fucking great. Considering the hundreds of shredding DVDs out there, an instructional DVD focused on heavy riffing and songwriting would be awesome.





EXACTLY


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd really need to get some input on what I should/shouldn't include on a DVD like that. You guys just talking about writing and playing riffs for the most part?

lol "Learn to CHUNK, volume 1"

I've actually had a lot of people ask for this now. Maybe I should consider it? I bet I could get some of my classmates in college to help me out with it. I'm taking multimedia, so I have access to pro video gear. Could be fun.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 8, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'd really need to get some input on what I should/shouldn't include on a DVD like that. You guys just talking about writing and playing riffs for the most part?
> 
> lol "Learn to CHUNK, volume 1"
> 
> I've actually had a lot of people ask for this now. Maybe I should consider it? I bet I could get some of my classmates in college to help me out with it. I'm taking multimedia, so I have access to pro video gear. Could be fun.



i just bought the "Rock House Oli Herbert Level 1" dvd this afternoon and havent had the chance to sit with a guitar yet but kinda skimmed through a few of the sections. this is the first teaching video ive ever had other than the one that came with my ibanez bass starter pack back in 1998 so i cant comment too much other than it seems pretty informative. 

id say riff construction, play through of some of your songs, songwriting in general and maybe even a supplement on drum programming. 

and like i said i would buy it the second it was released


----------



## Skanky (Jan 8, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'd really need to get some input on what I should/shouldn't include on a DVD like that. You guys just talking about writing and playing riffs for the most part?
> 
> lol "Learn to CHUNK, volume 1"
> 
> I've actually had a lot of people ask for this now. Maybe I should consider it? I bet I could get some of my classmates in college to help me out with it. I'm taking multimedia, so I have access to pro video gear. Could be fun.





A straight "How to practice, build speed, etc." DVD would be SO redundant. What I would like to see would be the things that make your style unique:

1. Your TONE. A very detaied run-down of your equipment, settings, ho and why you have things routed in a certain order and their settings.
2. How your style affects your tone - how you pick, attack the strings, etc.
3. How you go about writing songs / coming up with ideas and putting them together. Tips on recording.
4. Any tips on playing parts of songs that you find difficult or others may find difficult.
5. Video of you playing through each song and maybe some comments on each song. 
6. Now that I think of it, it would be cool to get your thoughts and stories for each song you have made. Why you named it a certain name, difficulties in playing, recording, etc. Funny stories that may be associated with it.


I guess it goes without saying, I'd totally buy this DVD.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 8, 2011)

Skanky said:


> A straight "How to practice, build speed, etc." DVD would be SO redundant. What I would like to see would be the things that make your style unique:
> 
> 1. Your TONE. A very detaied run-down of your equipment, settings, ho and why you have things routed in a certain order and their settings.
> 2. How your style affects your tone - how you pick, attack the strings, etc.
> ...





Then a bonus part where you and Jeff Loomis shred it out in the song he's in.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 8, 2011)

Skanky said:


> A straight "How to practice, build speed, etc." DVD would be SO redundant. What I would like to see would be the things that make your style unique:
> 
> 1. Your TONE. A very detaied run-down of your equipment, settings, ho and why you have things routed in a certain order and their settings.
> 2. How your style affects your tone - how you pick, attack the strings, etc.
> ...



this was worded far better than i put it.


id also like to see a part where i get thanked as the final straw in you making a dvd.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 8, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'd really need to get some input on what I should/shouldn't include on a DVD like that. You guys just talking about writing and playing riffs for the most part?
> 
> lol "Learn to CHUNK, volume 1"
> 
> I've actually had a lot of people ask for this now. Maybe I should consider it? I bet I could get some of my classmates in college to help me out with it. I'm taking multimedia, so I have access to pro video gear. Could be fun.



Don't forget to be naked. 



On a serious note, I suggest you throw in some basic Daw workflow skills. Maybe some hand techniques you find influence the sound of the guitar.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 8, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Don't forget to *have your wife* be naked.





Fixed for truth. She's hot!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 8, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Don't forget to be *naked*.
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, I suggest you throw in some basic Daw workflow skills. Maybe some *hand techniques* you find influence the sound of the guitar.



:stalker:


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 8, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Fixed for truth. She's hot!



Haha, indeed she is. But, no... that will never happen.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 8, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Haha, indeed she is. But, no... that will never happen.



Still no official word on being naked himself. This is an interesting development...


----------



## MikeH (Jan 8, 2011)

Currently finishing the purchase download on iTunes. The songs I have heard are phenomenal, so I couldn't not buy it.


----------



## trb (Jan 8, 2011)

Great work Keith! I purchased the other day but I'm wondering... Have you considered releasing this on streaming sites such as Rhapsody, Mog.com or Rdio.com? I have no idea how profitable it would be, if at all, but it would be awesome to see your work included in their catalogs!


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 8, 2011)

keith i cant wait to buy this dvd


----------



## Skanky (Jan 9, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Haha, indeed she is. But, no... that will never happen.





It was worth a try. lol.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 9, 2011)

I would absolutely buy a DVD.

I would really enjoy hearing about your creative process, and what you specifically think about when you go about writing riffs (note selection, specific techniques, etc) and putting them together (song arrangement and riff placement). Do you know that a riff is going to be a chorus/verse riff when you write it, or does it just happen?

Or something along the lines of what measures you have taken to sound so incredibly unique, but identifiable at the same time. You know it's a Keith Merrow riff, but it's always fresh and interesting. 

There's a ton of shredding DVD's, but there are very few that would address this specific topic and I think that it would do well.

I remember you answering me about being a visual writer, and how you wrote Bioluminescent about underwater trenches and sea life. When you said that, I could instantly see it and hear the song matching the mental images.

I don't know how hard that is to teach or explain, but it certainly would be interesting.


----------



## ToniS (Jan 9, 2011)

+1 for the DVD. Would definitely buy!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, I'll see if I can make it happen on the DVD thing. It will probably be a while, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 10, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Alright, I'll see if I can make it happen on the DVD thing. It will probably be a while, but I'll give it a shot.




Sweet!


----------



## Poho (Jan 10, 2011)

i can't believe i held out so long to listen to your music man. i am blown away


----------



## xGUITARZEROx (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG!!!! this is by far your best album yet Keith. excellent.

\m/ (>.<) \m/


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 11, 2011)

xGUITARZEROx said:


> OMG!!!! this is by far your best album yet Keith. excellent.
> 
> \m/ (>.<) \m/



Thanks a lot man, I'm glad you like it. 


I'm gonna make some youtube/playthrough videos pretty soon. A few people have asked for that now. I don't think I've done a video with my newest BRJ 7, anyway. Gotta get some porn going with that guitar!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 11, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Gotta get some porn going with that guitar!



Again you still hint to nakedness. 

Excited for more playthrough vids.


----------



## MJS (Jan 11, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Alright, I'll see if I can make it happen on the DVD thing. It will probably be a while, but I'll give it a shot.



Well, you definitely found the right market for it here... since a lot of people don't seem to realize they're on a guitar forum, where you are an active member, and they can get answers to a lot of the simple questions right here instead of waiting for a DVD. 

They just need to hurry up before you get too famous for us little guys and only show up when there's something to promote. 

Hey, can you made a DVD that tells us what tuning you use? I've only seen you answer Drop Bb a few thousand times on youtube, so I'm still not sure.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 11, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not putting a lot of thought into how I feel about piracy of the album (or any music for that matter). I put an album on the internet. We all know how it works. Just gotta roll with it, because there's no fighting it.
> 
> That being said- if you're broke, and can't afford (or don't want to pay) for the album... if you want it, get it at a blog or torrent site. Search "awaken the stone king free". Google populates about 261,000 results (0.12 seconds). I won't cry, I promise.  I do this because I like to write music and share it with people. There are a million other ways to make money, and selling music is at the bottom of that list for me.


Right you gotta roll with it. People would still buy it and ask for physical copies and then there are the pirates. your just one guy . Hell piracy been going on since the early 1900's. Also if you make DVD I would get that in a instant


----------



## yellowv (Jan 11, 2011)

Just bought it. Just like I did your first 2 free albums. $10 is little to spend on something someone obviously puts their heart and soul into. Thanks Keith.


----------



## MABGuitar (Jan 12, 2011)

I have bought it this morning before going to class. All I gotta say is that I am 400% satisfied of my purchase! Thank you for writing such amazing music!


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 17, 2011)

i realized why i love your music so much. for years ive been trying to really get into nevermore and your music is like nevermore minus the worst part(the vocals). not talking shit or anything i just dont like his vocals.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 17, 2011)

not to spam, but keith has posted some news pics of BRJ's workshop and a couple of NAMM 2011. there are on his Face book page....have a look!!!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 17, 2011)

Just started downloading the album form iTunes. Next time I am down in your neck of the woods I'll buy ya a beer, provided you don't cry in it.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 18, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> Just started downloading the album form iTunes. Next time I am down in your neck of the woods I'll buy ya a beer, provided you don't cry in it.



Hell yeah, come buy me a beer! lol


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Keith, maybe you've answered this on here elsewhere, but who do you think you sound similar too, in terms of riffs and songwriting? Or who would you like to sound/write like? (Not influences per se, because those can be really varied.) I figure if I like learning your tunes, I'll check out your favs as well.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 19, 2011)

According to Keith's FB page he has been endorsed by "Recabinet 3"

Fresh of the press.

Congrats dude!!! looking forward to EP#4..now get on with it!!!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 19, 2011)

Keith
Downloaded the album of iTunes the other day and it fcuking rocks mate!! So great to see such a talented and original artist getting the recognition they so richly deserve! 

Also know its old news on your site but the Lamb of God hook up??! Wow!! Really hope that comes off for you! 

Anyway's Loving the album and all the best with what looks like an awesome 2011 for you!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 19, 2011)

Bought as soon as I heard it'd come out.


----------



## Sacha (Jan 19, 2011)

Purchased, wicked good stuff and nice meeting you at NAMM


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 20, 2011)

ENDITOL said:


> Purchased, wicked good stuff and nice meeting you at NAMM



Thanks man, it was great to meet you there! Big fan of your music.


----------

